# connect wired computer to wireless network..



## nootz61 (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay I recently purchased a new laptop and a Linksys WRT160N router to go with it, and I have my old computer wired to it via ethernet cable. My laptop, obviously, is connected via wireless network. How do I get the 2 computers to be visible to each other for if i want to use shared files, printers, etc? The laptop uses Windows Vista SP1 and the old computer uses Windows XP SP3.. So how do I put them on the same network or however, without turning the wired computer into a wireless one?


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

connect the wired computer to the same router as being used for wireless. Then engage the network wizard via Help and Support


----------



## nootz61 (Apr 26, 2008)

they already are both connected to the same router.. like for example, if my laptop is connected to wireless network sudhwiud, my desktop doesn't have a wireless adapter, so shouldn't just being connected via ethernet automatically put me on that same network? they both have internet and whatever, but i just want to be able to share files between them and they don't recognize each other.


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

what your wireless network is called has nothing to do with networking your pcs except that its a way of telling you WHAT wireless network you are connected to. In this case your wireless network.

Run the network wizard to setup networking between the two. You have everything else already in place.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, with both PCs accessing the internet through the same router you know that they are on the same network.

This link may help: http://networking.nitecruzr.net/2006/12/windows-xp-and-vista-on-lan-together.html

Here are details for the network wizard to which Wanderer2 referred.

Run the Network Setup wizard (found in Control Panel of XP). Tell it each of your computers connects to the internet via "residential gateway" and that you want to enable file and printer sharing. Create a disk at the end only if you have a Windows PC other than XP or 2k Pro or Vista.

Windows XP firewall (if SP2) will be properly configured by the wizard. You must uninstall or properly configure any 3rd party firewalls on each machine. Unique computer names and same workgroup, of course.

The Shared Documents folder is automatically shared. Any other folders (or drives) or printers you want to share, just right click on them and sharing ... . When sharing a printer, accept the offer to load other drivers if your other PCs have different Operating System(s).

When you first go into My Network Places there will be nothing there. The first time you click on 'View Workgroup computers' will probably result in great disappointment. It takes awhile (up to 15 minutes) before all the computers in the workgroup get up-to-date and accurate lists of the other computers. Often you can speed up this process via Search for other computers.

When computers show up in My Network Places, double click on one to see its shares. If that includes a printer, you can right click on the printer to connect to it.


----------



## nootz61 (Apr 26, 2008)

but you see, one of the computers is just connected to the router, its not necessilary on the network... in my windows vista computer when i go to the network places thing, it shows my laptop and the router. and on my windows xp desktop it just shows my itself and the router....


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

I always direct folks to Help and Support since this is a builtin feature of the OS that is commonly overlooked for answering questions. Typing in "network wizard' in H&S takes you straight to "start the network wizard"


----------



## nootz61 (Apr 26, 2008)

hmm, i don't understand vista's network setup though. it doesn't have that "connect through gateway" or any of those specific terms, just the lamen's terms options..


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

They both need to be in the same workgroup
They both need to have something shared
both need "netbios enabled" in the Wins tab of the nic properties.
Running the network wizard will do this for you or follow TerryNet's excellent procedure.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

On the Vista assign a password to your user account if you haven't already and in Network and Sharing Center the network has to be designated Private, turn public folder sharing on, turn password protected sharing off, and also share any other folders you wish. Same warning on 3rd party firewalls as for XP.


----------

